# Want colour scheme advice, PHR dropzone commander.



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yo folks and other horrid beings.

I am Klomster, i mostly hang out in roleplay, but that is of no importance.

I got pepped on the new game called dropzone commander, which looks like a good game with a really cool central game feature, rapid insertion with drop ships.

If you are even a slight fan of sci-fi that is about as cool as you can get with a game design.

Anyway, being me, i am going to paint these models as nice as i can, and i will go into all the little details and avoid washes as much as possible.
So if your tip is painting method rather than scheme, i'm not to interested.

What i need is a color scheme, i haven't got the book yet (might take some time) and scouring the internet have given little results.
I've tried googling for PHR directly, very little out so far since it's so new. I've tried googling aircraft camo but i didn't really like that either.

So what i'm after is good solid ideas, i like striking colour schemes that really draws attention but that doesn't mean it should be red, or similar.

The original scheme on the site is nice, but i wanted something different.

I can show what the force will feature mainly.
Post human republic is a nation of cyborgs, they have very elite very survivable troops and vehicles since they are rather small in the fluff.

My force will have alot of infantry, transported in small dropships.
Troops
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0159/4298/products/Immortals-1.jpg?4085
Dropships.
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0159/4298/products/Triton_A1-1.jpg?4085

This will feature alot in my army, since that is cool.

I will also have a bunch of their heavy units, battle walkers of different sizes.
Most will be riding these beauties.
Dropships.
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0159/4298/products/Neptune-1.jpg?4085
Med Walkers. (with flamethrowers  )
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0159/4298/products/Menchit-3.jpg?4085

Other features (if i can fit them in) will be a group of heavy walkers.
Riding in a dropship.
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0159/4298/products/Poseidon-1.jpg?4085
And the heavy walkers, lasers and rail-guns galore.
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0159/4298/products/Hyperion-1.jpg?4085

And i've gotta get the cute chibi t-rex light walkers 
Of course also riding dropships (same as infantry)
Light walkers.
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0159/4298/products/Janus-1.jpg?4085

So that is the main focus of the army, a solid infantry core, with supporting heavy vehicles.
EVERYTHING inserted by dropship. It's called dropzone commander after all.

I've only seen a very select few schemes, and barely remember the ones i saw in the core book. (But most of them were great, but i'll see what i stumble upon.)

Thanks in advance.
Klomster.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

We can't exactly choose a colour scheme for you, it depends on your preference of colours ect.

If you gave us some options to choose from we could perhaps tell you what looks the best.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well i'm not asking you to make me a colour scheme, i'm basically asking what you would think be cool and then i take inspiration from that.

But colours i usually use are black, silver/dark steel, red and fire.
Other examples i've used are green and purple.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

What really helped me was getting a colour wheel. Cost about £1 (so A euro or two) from my local art shop. It lets you get an idea of what clashes and compliments:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

A stark, clean white would look good, as might a bluish grey or if you're up to it a blue steel nmm. Given the model's aesthetic i'd stick to bright, clean tones. Going with two contrasting colours could also work, black and a bright yellow or grey and orange like Deus Ex HU's VTOL.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The VTOL was a really cool scheme, that one is surely on my list of good options.

Especially since it has a similar distinctive modeled cockpit.

Clear white is an example from the book i remember, and it does look nice, but i'll see if i can come up with something of my own.

Bluish grey, like space wolves i presume?
Could work, perhaps even a bluish grey with orange.


----------

